# John Updike, 1932-2009



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Word has come that John Updike died earlier today of lung cancer.

Many would consider him the greatest American writer of the second half of the twentieth century. It would certainly be hard to come close to his output of novels, short stories, poetry, and criticism, and he was a prose stylist second to none.

I consider this a great personal loss.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> Word has come that John Updike died earlier today of lung cancer.
> 
> Many would consider him the greatest American writer of the second half of the twentieth century. It would certainly be hard to come close to his output of novels, short stories, poetry, and criticism, and he was a prose stylist second to none.
> 
> I consider this a great personal loss.


^Well stated, Jack. Though I've read several of Updike's criticisms and essays, I have come upon his novels fairly recently. My goal is to make it through the Rabbit series within the next year or so.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

"To everything there is a season."
But it's still a feeling of loss when a contemporary writer, or any great artist dies.
You go to the last movie, recording or published work and it's like uncorking the last bottle of a favourite vintage wine. 
You drink it slowly savor every sip, swirling of the glass in light and bouquet. 
And then it's over, and the media bombards you once again with a powerdrink pop star.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> ^Well stated, Jack. Though I've read several of Updike's criticisms and essays, I have come upon his novels fairly recently. My goal is to make it through the Rabbit series within the next year or so.


Stick with it, even through _Rabbit Redux_, which is the weakest of the four.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> Word has come that John Updike died earlier today of lung cancer.
> *I consider this a great personal loss*.


What do you mean by that, did you know him?​


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> What do you mean by that, did you know him?​


No, but his writing has enriched my life, and the world is less without him.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Updike was an exceptional writer. I read few of his works until about 15 years ago. I had been put off by reading "A&P" in college; it was a vapid short story that probably represented his single worst work.


----------

